# I have developed gills & wattles



## Lon (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes it's true---I have been eating too much fish an chicken (good for your health).  Tonight however I had a huge Rib Eye Steak with black beans on rice and a simple lettuce & tomato salad and several glasses of Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 9, 2016)

That sounds delicious!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2016)

Everything in moderation Lon, that's the key to good health....even if it's fish and chicken. :lol:  That rib eye sounds great!  Well be having a barbequed rib eye cap steal on Thursday, and I'm looking forward to it.  Did have shrimp today and will have grilled salmon fillet tomorrow, but like you I don't want to develop gills.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 10, 2016)

Lon, your thread title made me laugh outloud, so I had to click to see the details.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 10, 2016)

I think wattles are cute on goats.


----------



## happytime (Aug 10, 2016)

I love a good steak once a week at least. I like the bone in as my Charley loves to chew on the bone an leaves me alone to eat my dinner. I also LOVE black beans on rice. No kidding,
I put black beans in alot of different things,great source of protein . Put it in egg salad ,chicken salad ,reg salad you name it an it's there. I'm with ya on the simple salad might throw
in some cukes an homemade dressings.......YUMMY


----------



## jnos (Aug 10, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> I think wattles are cute on goats.



I thought it was only turkeys:


----------

